# InkSoft Offers Amazon Echo Drawing For Completion of 1 Minute Industry Survey



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft wants to know what challenges are affecting your business, and it’s giving away an Amazon Echo to find out. The Echo is a wireless speaker that plays all your music from Prime Music, Pandora, iHeartRadio, TuneIn, and more using just your voice. It also can answer questions, reads audiobooks and the news, reports traffic and weather, gives info on local businesses, provides sports scores and schedules, and more with Alexa, a cloud-based voice service.

Those willing to register with name, email and phone number and answer 11 questions will be entered. After Monday, March 14, the survey will close, and the randomly picked winner will be notified. 

Complete the survey at: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1KnUaU0lGeG5VA40kpkVSHFE29ZHH88sa2i3IBY6IdR8/viewform

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

